# Puremagnetik FX plugin suite



## CGR (Mar 3, 2021)

I've been a fan of Micah Frank's work for a number of years, and own a number of his virtual instruments and FX plugins. Micah and his team are highly creative musicians, developers & sound designers. This Plugin suite is well worth checking out if you're interested in twisting and morphing your sounds:









Spectral Suite | Advanced Sound Design Toolbox


Spectral Suite brings together 5 of Puremagnetik's acclaimed spectral processing and resynthesis devices. Spatially dissect, warp, blur and freeze your audio with this powerful set of sound experimentation tools. It includes Cloudmaster, Fathoms, Vanisher, Eidolon and Splitch. Cloudmaster |...




puremagnetik.com


----------



## Markrs (Mar 4, 2021)

Will probably pick this up before the deal ends. Feel the need to create some weird ambient stuff, and these seem ideal.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2021)

@CGR
This looks interesting, I’ve never heard of this developer.
Thanks for posting 👍


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2021)

Great stuff Craig. I was totally unaware of this developer. Love the UIs too. I noticed some love for Ableton Live, so will be checking out those things too. Thanks!


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 4, 2021)

Looks really interesting and the GUIs are to die for....
I can't find any specs about formats anywhere... VST2/3/32/64bit??


----------



## Markrs (Mar 4, 2021)

AudioLoco said:


> Looks really interesting and the GUIs are to die for....
> I can't find any specs about formats anywhere... VST2/3/32/64bit??


just installed them. They are VST2 64bit


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> just installed them. They are VST2 64bit


Thanks !


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> just installed them. They are VST2 64bit


I can use VST2 but do they also support AU?

Thanks


----------



## CGR (Mar 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I can use VST2 but do the also support AU?
> 
> Thanks


Yep - I'm running them in Logic as AU.


----------



## CGR (Mar 4, 2021)

Markrs said:


> just installed them. They are VST2 64bit


Also installable as AU.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2021)

@CGR

Great! Thanks 👍


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

I just got an email. For people who like Puremagnetik magic:






EXTENDED THROUGH WEDNESDAY — AMBIENT SUITE, ONLY $15

Ambient Suite brings together 4 of Puremagnetik's acclaimed soundscape processing devices and comes loaded with two synthesizers, a drone sampler and a spectral reverb. This suite of tools is designed for sound artists looking to sculpt dense textures, ambient washes and evolving, atmospheric canvases.

Normally $70, get Ambient Suite through Wednesday for only $15, introductory pricing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

I’m TOTALLY suckered in through that gorgeous UI artwork. Must. Remember. Account. Password. To. Check. Whether. We. Have. Already. Bought. This. Before.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

Look what I found…. For the collection!









Baritron | The Saxophone of the Future


Baritron is the saxophone of the future. It is packed into a collection of 11 multisampled instruments in three eclectic categories.




puremagnetik.com











“Dude! No way….”


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Look what I found…. For the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides the red flag of too low of a price for a 🎷 library how does it sound?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

By now - and I repeat myself - I am right back where I started: I loathe them ALL. Stupid Pink Panther theme music. Bah.

So a $15 dollar one actually is my pick of the bunch. This. Embertone, and soundDUST. Those are my recommendations. Oh, and I finally got Respiro and the free Chet Singer / Silverwood REAKTOR ensembles. Maybe those are the best


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> By now - and I repeat myself - I am right back where I started: I loathe them ALL. Stupid Pink Panther theme music. Bah.
> 
> So a $15 dollar one actually is my pick of the bunch. This. Embertone, and soundDUST. Those are my recommendations. Oh, and I finally got Respiro and the free Chet Singer / Silverwood REAKTOR ensembles. Maybe those are the best


Did you get the new library from OT, Duplex Saxophones? How is it in the Pink Panther pantheon comparatively speaking?
Or should I actually ask is there a Sax library that you’ve managed to hold off purchasing?


----------



## Technostica (Aug 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> By now - and I repeat myself - I am right back where I started: I loathe them ALL. Stupid Pink Panther theme music. Bah.
> 
> So a $15 dollar one actually is my pick of the bunch. This. Embertone, and soundDUST. Those are my recommendations. Oh, and I finally got Respiro and the free Chet Singer / Silverwood REAKTOR ensembles. Maybe those are the best


Bloody hell, the Puremagnetik library sounds like Rolf Harris on Quaaludes playing a Stylophone, whilst blindfolded and escaping from Zombie Kangaroos.
Not for the faint of heart or stomach.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

I was at a loss for words… but I SWEAR this is going to end up in my review. Can I quote you on this my dear Sir?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Did you get the new library from OT, Duplex Saxophones? How is it in the Pink Panther pantheon comparatively speaking?
> Or should I actually ask is there a Sax library that you’ve managed to hold off purchasing?


I did get it. I have to say, due to accute sax sample fatigue causing me to suddenly retrospectively hate any and all of them AS MUCH as that little stupid sax lick in Ace of Base’s “All That She Wants” (a song I already detested, but due to the aforementioned little sax lick HATE with a passion), I can’t speak lovingly about ANY sax sample.

The DUPLEX recordings are quite non-totally-loathable though in the grander scheme of sample hate.

As for the completeness of the collection, I still did manage to not get Inoui Samples Stac & Slap Baritone, because it costs an eye watering €110 - and what’s more… the vendor has actively doubled his price since launch - which is something I apparently can’t get over.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2021)

Honestly !! Dunno where to go from here ..... 🤷🏻 
$15. Promo seemed like 'instant no-brainer' ... then perplexing posts creating questions. 
@ CGR support says 'get this' !! Will add far more than insignificant cost. 
Likely worth incremental learning regardless.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Honestly !! Dunno where to go from here ..... 🤷🏻 $15. Promo seemed like 'instant no-brainer' ... then perplexing posts creating questions. @ CGR support says 'get this' !!


Don’t let my baritone saxophone sidequest distract you. The Puremagnetik stuff is weird, fun and cool. What’s your problem?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Don’t let my baritone saxophone sidequest distract you. The Puremagnetik stuff is weird, fun and cool. What’s your problem?


"" ...... sounds like Rolf Harris on Quaaludes playing a Stylophone, whilst blindfolded and escaping from Zombie Kangaroos."" to start with. 🤪 
No problem with 'weird, fun and cool.' 😇


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 9, 2021)

@doctoremmet
quote: “As for the completeness of the collection, I still did manage to not get Inoui Samples Stac & Slap Baritone, because it costs an eye watering €110 - and what’s more… the vendor has actively doubled his price since launch - which is something I apparently can’t get over.”

Well as soon as they knock it down to €99 between now and the Holidays you will correct this injustice! 👍


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 9, 2021)

Ambient Suite @ $15. is of no concern, but not even starting down this path based on info so far. 
Price doubling ? What's this about ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 9, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Price doubling ? What's this about ?


Different vendor. Product you likely wouldn’t care about. So don’t mind that!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> "" ...... sounds like Rolf Harris on Quaaludes playing a Stylophone, whilst blindfolded and escaping from Zombie Kangaroos."" to start with. 🤪
> No problem with 'weird, fun and cool.' 😇


Those remarks only pertain to the sax samples. The other plugins are FINE and were made by sober people for sober people, no animals were hurt in the process and no 1970s designer drugs were in the studio.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 10, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Bloody hell, the Puremagnetik library sounds like Rolf Harris on Quaaludes playing a Stylophone, whilst blindfolded and escaping from Zombie Kangaroos.
> Not for the faint of heart or stomach.


@doctoremmet Took the words right out of my mouth he did!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> @doctoremmet Took the words right out of my mouth he did!


People who don’t even blink their eyes while casually integrating a Stylophone in some quote deserve our eternal respect.

I can clearly remember the instrument being mentioned on some Gary Numan album’s inner sleeve credits. I think maybe on 1981’s Dance. First time I ever heard of the bloody things.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

While Googling “Dance + stylophone + Numan” I did find this gem!









Gary Numan - Films (Stylophone GEN X-1 Cover)


100% Raw Stylophone GEN X-1!!




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> People who don’t even blink their eyes while casually integrating a Stylophone in some quote deserve our eternal respect.
> 
> I can clearly remember the instrument being mentioned on some Gary Numan album’s inner sleeve credits. I think maybe on 1981’s Dance. First time I ever heard of the bloody things.


David Bowie's Space Oddity 1969!


----------



## Technostica (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I was at a loss for words… but I SWEAR this is going to end up in my review. Can I quote you on this my dear Sir?


Of course.  
As I grew up listening to Jazz, I am far less tolerant of saxophone samples than strings say. 
One note off with a sax and it throws me. 
With strings I don't care nearly as much as it is only strings, nothing important. 
I also listened to a lot of fusion as a teenager so was more used to string machines than the real thing. 
Saved me a lot of money in the long term as I don't feel the need to buy dozens of string libraries.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 10, 2021)

Once again unable to find a Eula, only a vague description about 'Musical Compositions' in the FAQ. Does anyone who has the Bundle have access to the EULA?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Once again unable to find a Eula, only a vague description about 'Musical Compositions' in the FAQ. Does anyone who has the Bundle have access to the EULA?


Will check as soon as I get to download the stuff.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 10, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Of course.
> As I grew up listening to Jazz, I am far less tolerant of saxophone samples than strings say.
> One note off with a sax and it throws me.
> With strings I don't care nearly as much as it is only strings, nothing important.
> ...


Trane wept.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 11, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Once again unable to find a Eula, only a vague description about 'Musical Compositions' in the FAQ. Does anyone who has the Bundle have access to the EULA?


Does anyone have an update for me?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 11, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Does anyone have an update for me?


Downloaded. Will send mail and ask for T&C / EULA. To be continued.

“PUREMAGNETIK VST INSTALLATION

Thanks for downloading a Puremagnetik product! Please follow these steps to ensure that this device is installed correctly.

1) Please run the included installer as admin (i.e., right click the .exe and select 'Run as administrator')

2) Choose your VST folder as the destination directory

In order for this VST to function correctly, you must install it directly into your working VST directory.

If the folder is moved or renamed you must reinstall the VST in order to fix the file references used for this plugin.

If you need additional help or have any questions, please get in touch at [email protected]


Enjoy the sounds!


Puremagnetik Tea”


----------

